# Remember Your Goal



## Crenshaw

I have be searching all morning and have come up with this.

Commoneo Vester destinatum 

for "Remember your goal".

i chose destinatum over calx because it seems more appropriate for a goal/target/objective kind of meaning. is that correct?

i cant figure out if commoneo needs to be conjugated in anyway, because according to what ive found, it should be commono instead?

and does vester need to be there or not?

thanks

Crenshaw


----------



## Joca

I would simply say:

Memento metam.


----------



## Crenshaw

Hmm, i could use that.

but i also like the slight nuance where commoneo is more of a command then memento, and would like to keep that assuming i am right that it HAS that nuance

Crenshaw


----------



## Joca

Actually, I don't know much about the verb you are offering here. Wait for more input, please. In the meantime, you could also say:

*Persevera in meta tua.* 

This looks like a slight command, in my opinion.


----------



## Crenshaw

well, here is what im using for latin-english to get the meanings, and nuances of the differnent words

http://archives.nd.edu/words.html

here is the entry for commoneo

common.eo            V      2 1 PRES ACTIVE  IND 1 S    
commoneo, commonere, commonui, commonitus  V   [XXXCO]  
remind (forcibly), warn; bring to recollection (L+S); impress upon one;

thanks for the two alternative phrases though..

and am i correct in saying, to denote the state of the destinatum/metam belonging to you, the tua must come after it?

Crenshaw


----------



## Joca

Joca said:


> I would simply say:
> 
> Memento metam.


 

Actually, I have made a serious mistake here. I should have used the Genitive:

Memento metae.


----------



## Joca

Crenshaw said:


> well, here is what im using for latin-english to get the meanings, and nuances of the differnent words
> 
> http://archives.nd.edu/words.html
> 
> here is the entry for commoneo
> 
> common.eo V 2 1 PRES ACTIVE IND 1 S
> commoneo, commonere, commonui, commonitus V [XXXCO]
> remind (forcibly), warn; bring to recollection (L+S); impress upon one;
> 
> *I see, but in this case the meaning is different. If you use "commoneo", you are reminding someone else of something. Unless you are reminding yourself, but then again I am not sure if you can use it this way. *
> 
> *Te ipsum commone metae tuae. *
> 
> thanks for the two alternative phrases though..
> 
> and am i correct in saying, to denote the state of the destinatum/metam belonging to you, the tua must come after it? *Yes, in general it comes after the noun.*
> 
> Crenshaw


----------

